#  Der kleine Patient >   Bauchschmerzen und Ohnmacht >

## Sieben

Hallo!
Meine 8-jährige Tochter hat seit ca. einem halben Jahr immer mal wieder so unspezifische Bauchschmerzen, deren Ursache wir auch mit Bauchschmerz-Protokoll noch nicht herausfinden konnten. 
Im Mai ist sie einmal ohnmächtig geworden, dabei vom Stuhl gestürzt und hatte sogar eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung. Damals waren wir drei Tage im Krankenhaus und sie ist komplett durchgecheckt worden. Ihre EEGs waren nicht ganz unauffällig. Allerdings ist mir keine Verkrampfung o.ä. aufgefallen. Herz. Blutdruck und Bauchorgane waren okay.
Heute hatte sie beim Reiten (ihr Highligth der Woche) wieder Bauchschmerzen. Sie hatte wohl gehofft, dass sie einfach weggehen und mir nichts gesagt. Plötzlich trug der Reitlehrer mir dann meine Tochter zum Auto. Sie war ganz bleich und sehr schlapp und ich hatte wirklich Angst, dass sie jeden Moment wieder ganz weg sein würde.
Nachher hat sie erzählt, dass die Bauchschmerzen so schlimm waren und ihr im Kopf ganz grau und hellbraun wurde.
Sie war dann ganz müde und kalt und es hat ca. eine Stunde gedauert, bis sie wieder richtig munter war. 
Was ist das nur :Huh?: 
Ich bin für jede Vermutung dankbar. 
Danke! Gruß - Sieben

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Naja, die Bauchschmerzen können von überall her kommen. Ich hatte das auch 3 mal, einmal ganz arg, aber immer ohne Ohnmacht. Die Schmerzen waren allerdings so stark, dass ich die Orientierung verloren habe, ich war grad am Klo, wollte probieren ob ich meine Schmerzen durch einen Toilettengang wegbekommen kann, und aufeinmal, ich hatte die Hose noch nicht mal unten, wurde mir grün und schwarz vor augen, ich spürte wie all mein Blut aus dem Gesicht wich, bekam herzrasen..., ich suchte die Türklinke am Fenster, hinter der Klospülung tastete die ganze Wand ab.... hatte ein totales Black out. dann schaffte ich es irgendwie die türe doch noch aufzusperren und bin auf alle viere ins Bett gekrochen und hab mich gerade noch so aufs Bett geschafft und bin ohne zudecken eingeschlafen. Mein Arzt sagte mir damals, dass da einfach der Kreislauf vor Schmerzen versagt hat. Gemischt mit Panik = Ohnmacht/Desorientierung. Woher die Koliken/Krämpfe kommen, musst du eben abchecken lassen. Intoleranzen/Reizdarm/Rücken.... etc....  
Alles Gute!!!

----------


## jobwa

Hallo sieben,
mein Sohn hatte auch ständig heftigste Bauchschmerzen,alle "üblichen" Befunde waren unauffällig,so dass mir keiner glauben wollte. Als dann plötzlich etwas Blut im Stuhl auftrat wurde (endlich) eine Darmspiegelung gemacht,die eine massive Entzündung der Darmschleimhaut zu Tage brachte. (großes Wundern bei den Ärzten :Shocked: ). Nach entsprechender Behandlung waren die Schmerzen sehr schnell weg und bisher ist auch alles in Ordnung. das Ganze ist jetzt fast 1,5 Jahre her und meinem Kleinen geht es richtig gut. 
Also bleib am Ball und besteh` auf einer gründliche Untersuchung. Bei Mädchen in diesem Alter muss man natürlich auch an gyn. Ursachen denken. Vielleicht kündigt sich da schon die Menstruation an? 
alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Mit 8 Jahren Menstruation :Huh?:  Also, das hab ich noch nie gehört.

----------


## jobwa

Leider ist es heute nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich,dass auch 9-jährige schon menstruieren. Es ist auch nur eine Idee. man muss bei Mädchen mit Bauchschmerzen (egal in welchem Alter) auch immer an gyn. Ursachen denken.

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Uh, an das hätte ich nie gedacht in diesem Alter. Aber ok.

----------

